# Panzerschiff Lützow - April 1940



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

This is the Italieri 1/720 kit of the German Panzerschiff (popularly known, like her sister ships Admiral Scheer and Graf Spee as a "pocket battleship) Lützow. 








She was originally named Deutschland, but was re-named after the commencement of hostilities in 1939 due to Hitler's fear of losing a ship named for Germany. 








I painted her as she appeared in April 1940 for Operation Weserübung, the German invasion of Norway. This was probably Germany's most successful naval operation of the entire war, but the Germans lost so many cruisers, destroyers, and smaller ships that they were never able to do anything like it again. 








Italieri's 1/720 kit was better than I thought it was going to be. I dressed it up with the Gold Medal Models German Warships set. The rigging does not appear quite as out of scale in person as it does in these photographs!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Nice build! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Great build & display. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Medic17 (Jul 25, 2010)

looks awsome, thanks for posting


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

nice job


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Great work, good water effects


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Always good to see a well made ship kit done as a waterline on a good base. Thanks for showing it and inspiring us.


----------

